# Cadillac Catera Suspension



## aggie88 (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Catera can share suspension parts with the GTO? Like springs, struts, sways, etc? That's the "new" GTO.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope, all smaller/weaker stuff.....


----------

